# Kennt jemand Freeridestrecken in PF-KA-RA-BAD??



## GiantReignrider (23. Januar 2005)

Hi an alle,

kennt jemand geile Strecken, möglichst Downhillspots? Ich selbst wohne in der Nähe von Stuttgart(Vaihingen/Enz). Fahre auch den Berg hoch, aber Shuttle wird bevorzugt(mein Fahrrad ist ein wenig schwer). Was ist in Karlsruhe mit der Turmbergbahn, hat da noch keiner was angelegt, bzw. wenn diese Bergbahn überhaupt Fahrräder mitnimmt?? Gibt es solche öffentliche Shuttles sonst noch irgendwo im Raum Pforzheim-Rastatt-Karlsruhe-Badenbaden? Bin für Tips und Mitfahrangebote sehr dankbar.

Grüssle vom Bansheescream


----------



## crossie (23. Januar 2005)

du fährst mit deinem bleipanzer downhill? respeeekt 

also in BAD gibts vom merkur und von ebersteinburg ein paar "abfahrten"... und vom fremersberg ne kleine "DH-strecke"...

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dogshouse (23. Januar 2005)

So sieht man sich wieder.


----------



## GiantReignrider (23. Januar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> du fährst mit deinem bleipanzer downhill? respeeekt
> 
> also in BAD gibts vom merkur und von ebersteinburg ein paar "abfahrten"... und vom fremersberg ne kleine "DH-strecke"...
> 
> ...




Hi Croissant,

würdest du mir die Strecken mal zeigen, wenn es das Wetter (hoffentlich bald) mal wieder zuläßt?? Und außerdem hochshutteln oder -schieben?


----------



## Buhmuckel (10. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> du fährst mit deinem bleipanzer downhill? respeeekt
> 
> also in BAD gibts vom merkur und von ebersteinburg ein paar "abfahrten"... und vom fremersberg ne kleine "DH-strecke"...
> 
> ...




@Croissant
Merkur und EBurg kenn ich
Wo ist denn die Fremersberg-DH-Strecke?  
Wäre für mich ein Katzensprung
GPS oder einfach bitte kurz beschreiben THX


----------



## crossie (10. Februar 2005)

also: zeigen is kein ding. fremersbergstrecke beschreiben ist bissl doof, zeig ich dir am besten auch ma irgendwie....
wenns wetter besser ist, und shuttle gibbet da nich, da wird hochgefahrn  oder geschoben...
cheers
crossie


----------



## Dan777 (10. Februar 2005)

Von der Hornesgrinde gibts eine DH-Strecke. Man fährt mit dem Bus von Baden-Baden mit Bike hoch und dann ca. 3 Stunden DH wieder bis Baden-Baden!


----------



## Strider (13. Februar 2005)

Am Turmberg in Durlach gibts meines wissens nichts was den vielen federweg rechtfertigen würde...


----------



## GiantReignrider (14. Februar 2005)

Hi an alle,

@Dan: Würdest du mir mal eine Wegbeschreibung über den Hornisgrinde mal zuposten? Wäre echt nett. Drei Stunden DH am Stück klingt echt fett!

@Strider: Hat der Turmberg überhaupt was DH-lastiges? Ich habe ja auch noch einen gezähmten Hobel! Wenn ja, auch von dir bitte eine PM!


----------



## eL (14. Februar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Hi an alle,
> 
> @Dan: Würdest du mir mal eine Wegbeschreibung über den Hornisgrinde mal zuposten? Wäre echt nett. Drei Stunden DH am Stück klingt echt fett!



die honigsgrinde liegt im Himalaya gleich neben dem mount everest. nimm aber den südhang für die abfahrt da der nordhang ja immer so dolle vereist ist und du so nich auf die 3h dh kommst.


----------



## grobis (14. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> die honigsgrinde liegt im Himalaya gleich neben dem mount everest. nimm aber den südhang für die abfahrt da der nordhang ja immer so dolle vereist ist und du so nich auf die 3h dh kommst.



jaja el, sag mal, 
kommt da am südhang nicht nach einer std abfahrt (lauter mörderdrops)  die kante, wo du ohne fallschirm ziemlich aufgeschmissen bist? irgenwie kann ich mich da dunkel daran erinnern...     

ach und wenn wir schon dabei sind: im basislager 2 schmeckt das essen nicht, also rast im lager eins einplanen...

gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (14. Februar 2005)

ähm...

manchmal denk ich mir doch lieber meinen teil, aber hier muss das mal gesagt werden denke ich:

der junge mensch da oben hat nur gefragt wo's hier in der gegend strecken gibt. es gibt also keinen grund das hier irgendwie ins lächerliche zu ziehen, von wegen die "dummen 5D'ler" und was weiss ich... (klar, habt ihr nicht wörtlich gesagt, aber man liest doch sowas in der art aus euren postings raus)


in den anderen lokalforen kann man ohne probleme über abfahrtssport reden, warum nicht auch hier??


(ich weiss, ihr habt das eher neckisch gemeint (oder wie man das schreibt) aber euer humor ist eben nicht für jeden als solcher erkennbar.) 

wir sind doch sowieso alle nur radfahrer.
cheers
crossie


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Februar 2005)

Sollte man da nicht ein neues Thema eröffnen mit dem Titel 
"um die Ecke gedacht" oder 
"das zynische Rädle" oder
"MTB für Qerdenker" oder
"Fred, der zwischen den Speichen"

so jetzt habt ihr wieder was für die NL = NachtLeuchter

WG


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> der junge mensch da oben hat nur gefragt wo's hier in der gegend strecken gibt. es gibt also keinen grund das hier irgendwie ins lächerliche zu ziehen, von wegen die "dummen 5D'ler" und was weiss ich...



Ich hab damit nicht angefangen




			
				croissant schrieb:
			
		

> (klar, habt ihr nicht wörtlich gesagt, aber man liest doch sowas in der art aus euren postings raus)




ohgottogott grobi ick glob die nehm uns nich ernst   
warum wird denn immer nur zwischen den zeilen gelesen wo garnichts geschrieben steht



			
				croissant schrieb:
			
		

> in den anderen lokalforen kann man ohne probleme über abfahrtssport reden, warum nicht auch hier??




wir sind eben gaaanz anderst als die anderen....und das ist gut so



			
				croissant schrieb:
			
		

> (ich weiss, ihr habt das eher neckisch gemeint (oder wie man das schreibt) aber euer humor ist eben nicht für jeden als solcher erkennbar.)


 

noinnoin das war voll brontal unser krasser ernst.




			
				croissant schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind doch sowieso alle nur radfahrer.
> cheers
> crossie



nein sind wir nicht..... wirklich nicht!!!!! DAS wurde im IBC schon zu tausenden bewiesen..... und deshalb hat ja jede kinderkrippengruppe seinen eigenen sandkasten zu spielen.


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

ich glaube eher das meine zwei Vorposter die Aussage von Dan777 bezüglich des "Downhill" von "3 Stunden" von der Hornesgrinde etwas relativieren wollten ...


----------



## GiantReignrider (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo mein lieber el,

schau doch mal in "Stuttgart und Umgebung" den Thread "Aufruf zur großen Fahrradtour aller Fahrstile nach Wildbad". Lies es bitte (ist vielleicht ein bisschen viel für einen Abend) und dann kannst du auch hier wieder gerne Tips geben. Ich mache dich doch auch nicht blöd an, weil du nur den Berg hochfährst und Muskeln in den Beinen hast wie Hydraulikzylinder, und wenn du meine und die Kondition vieler anderer Downhiller anzweifelst, du würdest dich WUNDERN. Ich will dich hier nicht blöd anmachen, aber ich bin diese Lagerspaltung leid, ich lass dir doch auch deine Ruhe und überzeuge dich nicht, dass MEIN Sport der einzig Wahre ist und alles andere taugt nix.

@ Alle Anderen Aufgeschlossenen: Lest auch mal den oben genannten Thread, ist vielleicht was interessantes für den einen oder anderen


----------



## grobis (15. Februar 2005)

el schrieb:
			
		

> ohgottogott grobi ick glob die nehm uns nich ernst


ach el, damit kommen wir schon klar. was sagen die wohl erst, wenn wir es mal wirklich ernst meinen....  



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube eher das meine zwei Vorposter die Aussage von Dan777 bezüglich des "Downhill" von "3 Stunden" von der Hornesgrinde etwas relativieren wollten ...



schwupps...und schon sind die anderen sandkasten-gruppen bestens informiert.
ich weiss nicht was ihr alle habt, unser kindergrippen-vorsteher macht doch einen super job.

grüsse grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2005)

muss das sein ??   

kann man nicht wenigstens im lokalforum aufhören sich mehr oder weniger dumm anzumachen? (ich weiss, ich lese wieder zwischen den zeilen, wo anscheinend nix steht) 

bin's langsam leid. die "grundsportart" ist schliesslich dieselbe, wieso kann man sich dann nicht gegenseitig irgendwie helfen, ohne dumme kommentare abzulassen? und das mit den 3h downhill fahrn, kommt schon hin. (für die die meinen es wäre einfach ne zu lange zeit.)

cheers
crossie


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> muss das sein ??
> 
> kann man nicht wenigstens im lokalforum aufhören sich mehr oder weniger dumm anzumachen? (ich weiss, ich lese wieder zwischen den zeilen, wo anscheinend nix steht)
> 
> ...



also wenn wir jetzt alle nur noch Bierernst schreiben wirds irgendwie so wie in der Kirche, und da war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Angemacht wurde hier mal gar niemand, zwischen witzeln und Anmachen ist immernoch nen riesen Unterschied, und außerdem wird bei uns über jeden gewitzelt , nicht nur über die DDD`ler.  Wer`s nicht mag einfach Stecker ziehen. 



-_-


----------



## superjoga (15. Februar 2005)

servus, glaube ich muss mich hier NL-helfend einschalten.
kleine mathe-aufgabe für abfahrtssportbetreibende:

hornisgrinde: 1164m ünn
bad-bad: ca 300m ünn
ergibt eine differenz von?
geteilt durch 3stunden?
wie schnell fährt man in diesem fall im schnitt?  

krass. also sauschnell.

selbst wenn man für die abfahrt 1h braucht ist man noch ziemlich langsam oder aber oft stehen geblieben oder aber einen sehr grossen anteil "flach" gefahren.....

nix für ungut, der jochen grüsst


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2005)

ist gut. ich halt mich raus.



cheers
crossie


----------



## superjoga (15. Februar 2005)

ja oops!! wir fallen ja nicht frei den berg hinab. oder doch?


----------



## Waldgeist (15. Februar 2005)

jochengaukel schrieb:
			
		

> ja oops!! wir fallen ja nicht frei den berg hinab. oder doch?



...als Drachenflieger bei der Teufelsmühle....


----------



## GiantReignrider (15. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn wir jetzt alle nur noch Bierernst schreiben wirds irgendwie so wie in der Kirche, und da war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
> Angemacht wurde hier mal gar niemand, zwischen witzeln und Anmachen ist immernoch nen riesen Unterschied, und außerdem wird bei uns über jeden gewitzelt , nicht nur über die DDD`ler.  Wer`s nicht mag einfach Stecker ziehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Froschel,

ich möchte dir widersprechen, ich fühle mich schon blöd angemacht. Denn wenn wir in euren Augen nur Bergabschwachmaten sind, warum lest ihr dann diesen Thread überhaupt? Klar, lesen ist nicht verboten, aber dieses sinnlose Geposte nervt, ich suche hier Infos und werde von hier zugemüllt mit Sachen von "besseren" Sportlern. Ich geh doch auch nicht in irgendeinen Rennradthread und lästere dort auch nicht über irgendwelche homosexuelle RR oder CC Freaks ab. Meine Bitte: Wenn Ihr hier nichts vernünftiges beitragen wollt oder könnt, dann schreibt bitte auch nicht, euer "Witzeln" interessiert mich nicht. Ich habe nach FR und DH Strecken gefragt und nicht nach eurer Meinung. In euren Augen sind wir eh nur bescheuert und haben keine Ahnung, was wirklich gut ist. Ich gönne euch euer Laktat, gönnt mir eben auch meinen Abfahrtsspaß. Ich möchte hier bitte nur geile Strecken finden und keine Kommentare von Leuten, die am kleinsten Bordstein absteigen und schieben.

Bansheescream


----------



## superjoga (15. Februar 2005)

@bansheescream
ist doch lustig, die krassesten downhiller fühlen sich bei einer mehr oder weniger lustigen frotzelei angemacht und herabgesetzt oder gar nicht ernst genommen. wo kommt das denn her? nur leute die sich selbst nicht ernst nehmen, fühlen sich auch von anderen immer angemacht  
also, lieber nicht so sehr weinen, sondern radeln, egal ob mit oder ohne laktat und die anderen lustig sein lassen. 

wegen deiner anfrage zwecks der strecken ist es am einfachsten du fährst mal irgendwo mit, dann zeigen dir die locals (bestimmt auch die NL's) mal ein paar nette sachen. erklären ist immer schwierig.
wenn du dich bautechnisch im raum KA betätigen willst, dann versuche mal den tobse vom mtb-club KA (mtbkarlsruhe.de) zu kontakten, die werkeln mit feuereifer an einer FR-strecke mit nievau.....


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2005)

bleib doch locker und seh nicht alles so verbissen. Ich weiß, bei dem Wetter krieg ich auch öfter mal schlechte Laune.  
Übrigens is auf dem Turmberg nicht wirklich viel, lediglich `n paar wenige Sprünge der Rest mußte alles wieder abgebaut werden.

gruß Froschel


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2005)

es geht doch garnicht darum dass "wir" alles so verbissen sehen... 

ist halt nur der eindruck da, dass kein DDD-thread im lokalforum überleben kann ohne dass irgendwer anders (RR'ler, XC'ler, tourer) drin rumpöbelt. darum gehts.

und wenns nur so "leichtes in-die-seite-knuffen" ist... es nervt. wie bansheescream richtig geschrieben hat, im lokalforum oder im leichtbau dings oder sonstwo, machen die DDDler auch nicht grundlos irgendwen dumm an. 

klar, gibts evtl differenzen zwischen den XClern und den DDDlern, aber hey, das was ihr da durchzieht teilweise ist genauso dummes "kiddie-gespamme" und imho unnötig, in einem thread wo jemand nur nach leuten zum fahren / streckenbeschreibungen sucht.

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (15. Februar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nach FR und DH Strecken gefragt und nicht nach eurer Meinung.
> 
> In euren Augen sind wir eh nur bescheuert und haben keine Ahnung, was wirklich gut ist. Ich gönne euch euer Laktat, gönnt mir eben auch meinen Abfahrtsspaß. Ich möchte hier bitte nur geile Strecken finden und keine Kommentare von Leuten, die am kleinsten Bordstein absteigen und schieben.
> 
> Bansheescream



Hmmm....sinkt der Humor linear mit Zunahme des Federwegs   ? Naja, eigentlich nicht, kenn da genung Gegenbeispiele   

Mal was am Rande: A wise man once said:



			
				Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> warum nennen wir es nicht einfach fahrradfahren. vor 16 jahren bin ich auch schon die gleichen wege mit einem wheeler mtb ohne suspension gefahren und nur weil ich da jetzt mit 200 mm federweg langrolle das ganze als freeridetrail oder sogar dh zu nenen erachte ich für etwas übertrieben. und im  endeffect ist auch die längste praline der welt lediglich ein popliges duplo, egal wie man es bezeichnet.aber wie gesagt hauptsache es macht spaß.


----------



## GiantReignrider (15. Februar 2005)

Hi,

es ist bei mir halt mal so, dass ich hier nach geilen Strecken gefragt habe und nicht "wer ist hier der grösste Witzbold?". Wenn ihr in einen Laden geht um einen Rasierer zu kaufen, wollt ihr doch auch kein Verkaufsgespräch über Küchenmixer. Ich habe viel Humor und nehme mich auch ernst, ich bin einfach nur dieses Gelabere leid. Das muss doch mal aufhören, wie Crossie so schön bestätigte, ich geh doch auch in keinen Leichtbauthread und sabble rum. Und ich will auch nicht euren Humor aufgedrückt bekommen, Ihr macht es euch leicht: Einen Mist hier reinschreiben, und wenn derjenige sich drüber aufregt, klar dann versteht der keinen Spaß. Schaltet doch einen Zusülzthread, da könnt Ihr alle richtig Gas geben, aber mich findet Ihr da nicht. Ich wiederhole nochmals: Ich fragte nach geilen Strecken und nicht nach meiner Humorlage, die könnt ihr so fernkommunikativ ohne meine Stimmlage, Gestik und Mimik garnicht beurteilen. Ich will mich auch von euch nicht beurteilen lassen, oder seid Ihr so vollkommen, dass Ihr das Recht habt, andere in ein Schema reinzuzwängen, die Ihr nicht kennt. Ich will hier keinen ärgern, veralbern oder anwitzeln(wenn es dieses Wort überhaupt gibt). Wie bereits wiederholt, bitte fühlt euch von mir nicht auf den Schlips getreten, aber lasst mir auch meine Ruhe, ich entscheide immer noch selbst, wann ich über was lache.

Ich weise nochmals auf den Thread hin " Aufruf zur grossen Biketour aller Fahrstile nach Wildbad" im Forum Stuttgart und Umgebung, ich will ein friedliches Nebeneinander und nichts Anderes!!

Bansheescream


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

banshescream ... tut mir echt leid .... verpiss dich !! Nicht wir haben ein Problem ,sondern du. Wir frotzeln vielleicht mal ein wenig, aber nur ein Idiot fühlt sich gleich so angemacht wie du. Wenn dir der Ton nicht passt, bitte, da ist die Tür. 

und was die Lagerspaltung angeht, solange es auf beiden Seiten solche Mimosen gibt gibt es auch zwei Lager. Wir Northern Lights halten uns raus und lästern über jeden der da kommt, wenn es uns Spaß macht, tut mir echt total leid für dich jetzt ....


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2005)

ich habs gleich gewusst , er hat was gegen Küchenmixer.....



o_-


----------



## GiantReignrider (15. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> banshescream ... tut mir echt leid .... verpiss dich !! Nicht wir haben ein Problem ,sondern du. Wir frotzeln vielleicht mal ein wenig, aber nur ein Idiot fühlt sich gleich so angemacht wie du. Wenn dir der Ton nicht passt, bitte, da ist die Tür.
> 
> und was die Lagerspaltung angeht, solange es auf beiden Seiten solche Mimosen gibt gibt es auch zwei Lager. Wir Northern Lights halten uns raus und lästern über jeden der da kommt, wenn es uns Spaß macht, tut mir echt total leid für dich jetzt ....




Verpiss dich??

Hoppla Hoppla, harte Worte. Da frag ich mich aber ,wer hier keinen Spaß versteht, bzw. gleich eingeschnappt ist und ein Problem hat. Solltest aber trotz allem nicht unter die Gürtellinie, ich greife dich ja auch nicht persönlich an. Ich bin auch keine Mimose, ich lese aus deinen Worten eher heraus, dass du nicht mit Kritik, die wohlgemerkt sachlich ist, umgehen kannst. Und meinst du mit verpissen, aus dem Staub machen? Den Thread habe ich doch geschaltet, musst ihn ja nicht lesen.

Ich weiß, ich weiß, jetzt kommt wieder, eingeschnappt, nur Spaß, Mimose und so weiter u.s.w.

Man kann unser Streitgespräch auch anders klären, mach einfach Vorschläge!


----------



## GiantReignrider (15. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs gleich gewusst , er hat was gegen Küchenmixer.....
> 
> 
> 
> o_-




Nee, habe ich nicht, ich brauch nur keinen und das war doch nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Verpiss dich??



genau !!!


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2005)

Hi banzaicream

Das alles scheint hier ein riesen missverständnis zu sein!!!

richtig ist das die Honigsgrinde welche im himalaya liegt einen 3h Bergabgefahre hat.

richtig ist das es eine nord und eine südrute gibt

richtig ist auch das die südrute nicht allzusehr vereist ist weil dort öfter die sonne scheint.

richtig ist auch das dieser Mörderdropps ohne fallschirm dem raider(oder auch twix) ein lächeln aufs gesicht zaubert bevor er mit eben diesen voll auf dem felsen aufschlägt.

richtig ist auch das küchenmixer sehr vielseitig eisetzbar sind..... und was passiert wenn man kein im haus hat weis jeder der die Wernerbücher aus dem semmel oder bröselverlach kennt!!!! LEBENSWICHTIG für die struckturelle integrität jeder Bausubstanz sag ich nur.

FALSCH ist aber das das essen am basislager 2 nicht schmeckt.

FALSCH ist auch das sich hier cc xc rr oder sonst was für HOMOSEXUELLE radspacken rumtrollen welche du ja aufs schärfste beleidigen wolltest



			
				Banzaicream schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwelche homosexuelle RR oder CC Freaks


richtig ist das hier nur Humorvolle trollerannte KantenKlatscher der leichten konversation fröhnen.





			
				Banzaicream schrieb:
			
		

> wir in euren Augen nur Bergabschwachmaten sind


jagut wenn du drauf bestehst


			
				Banzaicream schrieb:
			
		

> mit Sachen von "besseren" Sportlern


danke danke 


			
				Banzaicream schrieb:
			
		

> In euren Augen sind wir eh nur bescheuert und haben keine Ahnung,


jetzt glaub ich dir 



			
				Banzaicream schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann unser Streitgespräch auch anders klären, mach einfach Vorschläge


morgen nacht um hald 3 hinterm leichtbauforum ... isch bring alle meine Brüders mit vastehscht du alder

Hach was wäre das leben nur ohne euch DDDDDler ... trostlos und leer

eL


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2005)

welch rege Diskussion über angeblich dummes Angemache von DDDlern 
sich aus so einem kleinen Witzchen an die Adresse von Dan777 (der ihn mit Sicherheit verstanden hat...) entwickeln können. 

Saugeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan777 (15. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> welch rege Diskussion über angeblich dummes Angemache von DDDlern
> sich aus so einem kleinen Witzchen an die Adresse von Dan777 (der ihn mit Sicherheit verstanden hat...) entwickeln können.
> 
> Saugeil



Ich versteh´auch keine Witze...  



........oder Doch???


----------



## Strider (15. Februar 2005)

Danke Leute!
Meine Freundin fragt mich schon warum ich mich die ganze zeit vor dem PC schlapp lach...
Ach ja als zukünfiger Endurofahrer können sich gerne beide Seiten über mich lustig machen.   Ich kann damit auch professionell umgehen.     

Und falls noch jemand über Canyon ein Witz machen will?    

Und jetzt lasst uns alle zusammen nach Bad Wildbad fahren..


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt lasst uns alle zusammen nach Bad Wildbad fahren..



hoch oder runter?  

cheers
crossie


----------



## Blood (15. Februar 2005)

So da muss ich mich nu auch ma zu wort melden..diese rumgeflame von euch hat echt was von kleinen kindern.. 
ich bike schon recht lange..ganz früher auch ma cc
was ich festgestellt habe.. war letztes jahr mit 2 freunden am Lagos.
ich bin das meiste hochgeschoben, aber meine freunde sind gefahren mitm bike.
Beide haben ein SantaCruz Bullit mit Boxxer und 888 gabel (netto gewicht ca. 21kg)
ich habe fotos wie sie beim hochstrampeln tourer mit absolutem leichtbau bike abgezogen haben !!!!! und was kam???? Beleidigungen!!! ich möchte jetz um himmels willen nicht alle über einen haufen werfen. aber wenn welche so reagieren wie einige hier ist das nix als der pure neid.
ich kann mir die kommenden reaktionen zu meinem post schon ganz genau vorstellen. Aber mir ist das egal.
Aus der stadt wo ich ursprünglich herkomme gibs sehr sehr viele DDler, den meisten stress gabs immer zwichen freeridern und dirtbikern..k.a. wieso aber es gab immer stress!aber das lag meist daran das die grad ma 12 oder 13 waren, bzw sich auch so benommen haben!
@ Bansheescream ignorier das unsinnige gelaber einfach, sie sind neidisch das einige von uns schneller den berg raufkommen und schneller den berg runter..

so far...


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

also ehrlich .. diese Jugend von heute ... irgend was läuft da falsch .. keine Drogen mehr, keine Exzesse ... WIE KANN MAN DENN NUR SO ERNST SEIN IN DEM ALTER ????

egaa, ich reg mich jetzt nicht mehr auf ... obwohl ich noch darauf hinweisen wollte das zwischen Küchenmixern & homosexuellen CC Fahrern durchaus eine innige Verbindung bestehen kann ...  

P.S. deswegen werden heroische Biker mit 21 kg Rädern die homosexuelle CC ler überholen auch so wüst beleidigt, die sind nämlich nur neidisch auf die extrem großen Geschlechtsorgane die die echten Männer der Bikezunft hinter ihren Rädern herschleifen !!! 

P.P.S und das Essen am Gipfel erst !!! DER GIPFEL !!!!!!!


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> P.P.S und das Essen am Gipfel erst !!! DER GIPFEL !!!!!!!



TOBLERONE am gipfel gibt es immer Toblerone zur belohnung.



			
				Blut schrieb:
			
		

> Beide haben ein SantaCruz Bullit mit Boxxer und 888 gabel (netto gewicht ca. 21kg)



nettes edles tandem und mit 21kg eins der leichtesten das ich kenne. 
Das macht dann pro biker 10,5 kg und das ist ja dann nicht schwehrer als nen haaarteil 


jaja die Heilbronnzer..... auch nen sehr dünnhäutiges völkchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (16. Februar 2005)

Blood schrieb:
			
		

> .........ich habe fotos wie sie beim hochstrampeln tourer mit absolutem leichtbau bike abgezogen haben !!!!! und was kam???? Beleidigungen!!!
> 
> ..



wie sieht man denn auf dem Foto ob man überholt oder überholt wird ?  

gruß
Der neidische Froschel


o_-


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Februar 2005)

Blood schrieb:
			
		

> So da muss ich mich nu auch ma zu wort melden..diese rumgeflame von euch hat echt was von kleinen kindern..
> ich bike schon recht lange..ganz früher auch ma cc
> was ich festgestellt habe.. war letztes jahr mit 2 freunden am Lagos.
> ich bin das meiste hochgeschoben, aber meine freunde sind gefahren mitm bike.
> ...




zu lustig - ok ich geb jetzt mal allen DDD neuankömmlingen in diesem forum einen tip: ihr seid ja noch nie mit uns gefahren, seid aber komischerweise davon überzeugt dass wir alle leichtbauer in lycra-einteilern sind, die mit beiden augen auf dem pulsmesser die waldautobahn hochjagen..


EY!!!!! schaut euch doch WENIGSTENS mal an was wir hier so für bikes fahren!!! vielleicht fällt dann ENDLICH der groschen!! ouuhhh mannnn.... die einzigen die hier *ernsthaft* irgendwen anflamen seid IHR, indem ihr CC fahrer beleidigt - die es hier so aber nichtmal gibt..


----------



## han (16. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> zu lustig - ok ich geb jetzt mal allen DDD neuankömmlingen in diesem forum einen tip: ihr seid ja noch nie mit uns gefahren, seid aber komischerweise davon überzeugt dass wir alle leichtbauer in lycra-einteilern sind, die mit beiden augen auf dem pulsmesser die waldautobahn hochjagen....



wer dich und den eL mal Live erlebt hat, hat mit den Lycraeinteiler nicht gerade unrecht   

Aber schluss mit Lustig. Anstatt euch über die NLs aufzuregen solltet ihr besser mal mitfahren. Nur so kann man die geilsten Trails im Schwarzwald finden (gibt eh nicht soviele: habe ich gehört   ). Ein Beschreibung hilft eh nicht


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> EY!!!!! schaut euch doch WENIGSTENS mal an was wir hier so für bikes fahren!!! vielleicht fällt dann ENDLICH der groschen!! ouuhhh mannnn.... die einzigen die hier *ernsthaft* irgendwen anflamen seid IHR, indem ihr CC fahrer beleidigt - die es hier so aber nichtmal gibt..



Naja wenn ich mir deine gallery so ansehe würde ich sagen es hat noch nicht mal für die xc fraktion gereicht. aber das sag ich ja nicht.

und wenn man mit el fahren geht, sollte man auch besser eine sonnenbrille tragen, da ansonsten das augenlicht durch die doch farbenprächtige wahl der kleidung leicht geblendet werden könnte. was mir so zugetragen wurde.


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Februar 2005)

> wenn ich mir deine gallery so ansehe


stimmt - mist!
das liegt aber daran, dass ich meinen neuen *downhillbomber* ja schon wieder kaputtgemacht hab...

dachte eigentlich eher an die gallery von wooly:








> dich und den eL mal Live erlebt hat, hat mit den Lycraeinteiler nicht gerade unrecht


 na so ein bisschen aerodynamik ist auch beim kantenklatschen immer angebracht, um die flugbahnen besser steuern zu können! ausserdem fällt dem notarzt das auftrennen der kleidung so viel leichter.


----------



## han (16. Februar 2005)

stimmt. Bei der Wolfschanze bis du ja nur gestürzt weil deine enganliegende Uniform dich nicht gebremst hat und du viel zu schnell über den Stein gedropt bist


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn man mit el fahren geht, sollte man auch besser eine sonnenbrille tragen, da ansonsten das augenlicht durch die doch farbenprächtige wahl der kleidung leicht geblendet werden könnte. was mir so zugetragen wurde.



da wurden sie aber fehlinformiert... schön das sowas noch funktioniert   

es sei denn komplett in schwarz mit schwarzem bike verursacht bei ihnen schmerz in der iris!!!

zur bekleidungsordnung muss ich nicht viel sagen... wers sich leisten kann trägt halt eng


----------



## Triple F (16. Februar 2005)

Hab den Eindruck, dass hier der ein oder andere mal kalt duschen sollte ...   !


----------



## schwabenbiker (16. Februar 2005)

Hab mir grad diesen Thread durchgelesen und da muss ich doch sagen:
Mensch bin ich froh, dass ich zu einem anderen Lokalforum gehöre!
Es ist hier scheinbar nicht möglich einfach nur nach Strecken zu fragen, ohne dumm angemacht zu werden!
Bin froh, dass ich im Forum andere Biker kennengelernt habe. 

@eL
"banzaiscream": So hat man früher im Kindergarten geredet!


----------



## Blood (16. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> zu lustig - ok ich geb jetzt mal allen DDD neuankömmlingen in diesem forum einen tip: ihr seid ja noch nie mit uns gefahren, seid aber komischerweise davon überzeugt dass wir alle leichtbauer in lycra-einteilern sind, die mit beiden augen auf dem pulsmesser die waldautobahn hochjagen..
> 
> 
> EY!!!!! schaut euch doch WENIGSTENS mal an was wir hier so für bikes fahren!!! vielleicht fällt dann ENDLICH der groschen!! ouuhhh mannnn.... die einzigen die hier *ernsthaft* irgendwen anflamen seid IHR, indem ihr CC fahrer beleidigt - die es hier so aber nichtmal gibt..



Hi, hm ne was ihr fahrt is mir egal.. nur was einige hier ablassen is hald shice..
aber ich verzieh mich nun auch wieder in mein froum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Februar 2005)

Die schwaben haben einfach ein riesen problem mit ihrem nichtexistenten humor und langsam find ich das nichtmehr lustig.

warum kommen die badener hier im forum besser klar als ihr schwabesäckel???

also nehmt mal das stöckchen aus dem anus und trollt euch in euer Schwabeforum wenn ihr mit selbstkritik und ironie nicht umgehen könnt.



			
				Banzaicream schrieb:
			
		

> @Dan: Würdest du mir mal eine Wegbeschreibung über den Hornisgrinde mal zuposten? Wäre echt nett. Drei Stunden DH am Stück klingt echt fett!



was glaubt ihr soll man auf sowas erwiedern???
solch steilvorlage musste einfach verwandelt werden.

3 stunden dummhill am stück  

hochverachtungsvoll

el


----------



## Wooly (16. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Eindruck, dass hier der ein oder andere mal kalt duschen sollte ...   !



geht nicht, wir sind doch alles Warmduscher Mensch !!!


----------



## Strider (16. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht hat er gemeint, dass man 3 stunden braucht um den Downhill hochzufahren


----------



## Wooly (16. Februar 2005)

schwabenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch bin ich froh, dass ich zu einem anderen Lokalforum gehöre!



Und wir erst !!!


----------



## Dan777 (16. Februar 2005)

So Leute,

kenne noch einen geilen Drop  
Sprunghöhe von 0,15 bis 6 Meter variabel !
Neigung Sprungtisch -25 bis + 25 Grad variabel!
Und das ganze Überdacht, also Schlechtwettertauglich!
Und das Beste: Nach dem Drop braucht man nicht bergauf zu schieben!!!!!    
Ein Nachteil hat das teil allerdings: Nur 11 Meter Anlauf  
Wer will mal???


----------



## schwabenbiker (16. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Die schwaben haben einfach ein riesen problem mit ihrem nichtexistenten humor und langsam find ich das nichtmehr lustig.
> 
> warum kommen die badener hier im forum besser klar als ihr schwabesäckel???
> 
> ...



Seit wann hat Fertigmachen was mit Humor zu tun???
Ich behaupte nicht, dass in unserem Forum XC´ler und DHler/FRer ein Herz und eine Seele sind. Aber so ne Schlammschlacht...
Inzwischen verstehen sich die versch. Lager in unserem Thread bestens!!

Ich weiß, dass bansheescream Humor versteht, aber der hört halt irgendwo auf!

Zieh mich jetzt ebenfalls in mein Forum zurück!

*SCHWABEN*biker


----------



## Triple F (16. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Die schwaben haben einfach ein riesen problem mit ihrem nichtexistenten humor und langsam find ich das nichtmehr lustig.
> 
> warum kommen die badener hier im forum besser klar als ihr schwabesäckel???
> 
> also nehmt mal das stöckchen aus dem anus und trollt euch in euer Schwabeforum wenn ihr mit selbstkritik und ironie nicht umgehen könnt.



Hallo eL!
Ich (Schwabe) habe am besagten Ort nachgeschaut, aber nix zum Rausziehen gefunden   ! Muss ich jetzt trotzdem gehen   ?


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Februar 2005)

Dan777 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> 
> kenne noch einen geilen Drop
> Sprunghöhe von 0,15 bis 6 Meter variabel !
> ...



ich überlege, aber komm nicht drauf was das sein könnte...


----------



## Wooly (16. Februar 2005)

schwabenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Zieh mich jetzt ebenfalls in mein Forum zurück!



JAAAAAAAA     und tschüssss !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (16. Februar 2005)

Danke übrigens Kollegen, es war wieder mal eine ganz wunderbare Disserei erster Kajüte, demnächst meldet sich auch bestimmt der Biketreff Niefern mal wieder    (die kommen doch auch aus der Richtung ...)


----------



## Wooly (16. Februar 2005)

ach und el ... auch meine Wiege stand im verträumter Tübingen .... bin allerdings wie der Triple auch schon "einbadensert" ....


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## grobis (17. Februar 2005)

hat es sich jetzt unter den "SCHWABENBIKER" herumgesprochen, dass es bei den badnern nichts zum lachen gibt...    

aber spass beiseite, einen schwabe pro monat hier, na ja, ...äh...will nur sagen...äh....  ...wenn ich mir so überlege,...äh... dann wäre es ja doch ein eigenes thema wert.

gruss grobis


----------



## eL (17. Februar 2005)

Also meine herren ich will ja nich alle über einen kamm scheeren AAAAber

Ihr seid doch schon zu lange Badenzer (auch du FFF der schon sein grundstudium in KA absolvierte) um noch aktiv den schwaben raushängen zu lassen. Und wenn ihr ehrlich seid lebts sich doch soo viel entspannter.

grobi beim näxten mal werden die neuankömmlinge nichtmehr so verhätschelt.

vom Biketreff niefern haben nur wenige das privileg hier zu posten.... hab nie verstanden wieso das so ist   

eL

ach wer bekommt denn jetzt den titel des größten Witzboldes??


----------



## grobis (17. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ach wer bekommt denn jetzt den titel des größten Witzboldes??



die preussen natürlich....  

gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (17. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Eindruck, dass hier der ein oder andere mal kalt duschen sollte ...   !


----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Eindruck, dass hier der ein oder andere mal kalt duschen sollte ...   !





			
				marc schrieb:
			
		

>


dem ist nix hizuzufügen! 

wo sind eigentlich die Mods, wenn sie ein Thread wirklich braucht? 
*kopfschüttel*



			
				L schrieb:
			
		

> vom Biketreff niefern haben nur wenige das privileg hier zu posten.... hab nie verstanden wieso das so ist


Ich zähle mich zwar nicht unbedingt zum o.g. Verein dazu, poste aber trotzdem.
Der scheinbar elitäre Zirkel aus dem Badner Land möge mir verzeihen.

Martin
(bekennender Schwabe und Spassversteher -  und auch schon wieder weg!)


----------



## Triple F (17. Februar 2005)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind eigentlich die Mods, wenn sie ein Thread wirklich braucht?
> *kopfschüttel*
> !)


Der Tobi mapft gerade ne Palette Marzipan-Mohn-Joghurt



			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Martin
> (bekennender Schwabe und Spassversteher -  und auch schon wieder weg


HALT! STOPP! *Genau* von deiner Sorte brauchen wir hier noch ein paar   !!

f³


----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tobi mapft gerade ne Palette Marzipan-Mohn-Joghurt


Dann wärs an der Zeit mal den Löffel abzugeben - ääähm wegzulegen mein ich.
Oder sind durch den vielen Mohn schon seine Sinne vernebelt?



> HALT! STOPP! *Genau* von deiner Sorte brauchen wir hier noch ein paar   !!
> f³


Ich glaube da ich *inhaltlich* nix zum Thema beitragen kann ist es besser, wenn ich mich hier raus halte. 


Martin


----------



## Blood (17. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Die schwaben haben einfach ein riesen problem mit ihrem nichtexistenten humor und langsam find ich das nichtmehr lustig.
> 
> warum kommen die badener hier im forum besser klar als ihr schwabesäckel???
> 
> ...




irgendwie bist du echt weich in der birne!
was hat das ganze überhaupt mit schwabe nicht-schwabe zu tun?
ich z.b. wohn erst seit wenigen monaten hier unten und komm aus ner ganz anderen ecke von deutschland. da wo es biketechnisch um einiges mehr abgeht wie in BW.
ich glaube du solltest öfters nen helm beim biken aufsetzen!


----------



## han (17. Februar 2005)

cool, jetzt wird lustisch    

ich setzt mich mal vorsichtshalber in die zweite Reihe, damit ich nix abbekomme.


----------



## Strider (17. Februar 2005)

.....


----------



## Strider (17. Februar 2005)

> wo es biketechnisch um einiges mehr abgeht wie in BW.


Boa.. *mal andächtig auf die Knie fällt*
Dieses *wie* hört sich aber schon ziemlich schwäbisch an


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

Ja, ja - andernorts beherrscht man eben die Fähigkeit aus einer 400 Hm Forstwegabfahrt einen brontalen 3 h Downhill zu zaubern... Gell Dan ?


----------



## Wooly (17. Februar 2005)

ahhhhhh Berliner Verhältnissse hier langsam ... gefällt mir gefällt mir ... jemand ein Rothaus ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (17. Februar 2005)

Bin ja mal gespannt, wenn ihr mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kommt. 

In der Schule hieß es früher *Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen!*

 

Waldgeist


----------



## Wooly (17. Februar 2005)

popkorn ??


----------



## han (17. Februar 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Boa.. *mal andächtig auf die Knie fällt*
> Dieses *wie* hört sich aber schon ziemlich schwäbisch an



dat häßt doch "als wie".. oder?


----------



## Froschel (17. Februar 2005)

aaaach jungs.....ihr versüßt mir den Arbeitstag, ich liebe euch    




-_-


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ahhhhhh Berliner Verhältnissse hier langsam ... gefällt mir gefällt mir ... jemand ein Rothaus ??



Jaaa, un dazua a schwäbische Brezel ohne Budda natierli!


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

*Also liebe Leute: es gibt tatsächlich einen Downhill von der Hornisgrinde !!!* 
Und ca. 3 h benötigt man auch für ihn. Mehr sogar. Bernhard und ich haben ihn extra _für euch_ ausgekundschaftet.

Hier findet ihr die ganze Wahrheit über diesen saustarken Trail...

Und damit euch die Finger nicht unnötig vom Klicken ermüden hier auch noch gleich eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse im Sommer 2003:


*Die Schlagzeile: SINGLETRAIL-PARADIES ENTDECKT* 

So dachten wir uns das...., war aber nix. Von ca. 3,5 h reiner Fahrzeit haben wir mindestens 1,5 h das Rad durch dichtestes Gestrüpp geschoben und gefahren. Der wirklich ewig lange Trail könnte ein echtes Sahnestück sein  wenn er denn im optimalen Zustand wäre. Dafür müssten ihn aber täglich 20 Biker befahren und 100 Wanderer belaufen. Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht warum dieser Trail, welcher praktisch vom Berg über dem Schurmsee bis fast zur Hornisgrinde immer auf dem Kamm verläuft, so stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. Er ist allerdings aus Wildschutz-Gründen (eh Schwachsinn...) vom 15. Nov. bis 15 Juli gesperrt. Wir haben nur kurze, genüsslich fahrbare, Abschnitte gefunden. Leider ist auch der DH runter zum Schurmsee nur auf den ersten 100 m richtig toll... Danach wirds eine reine Dicke-Brocken-Schüttlerei - total langweilig und nur für die Unterarme und die Federgabel eine Herausforderung. Bilder der schönsten Stellen liefere ich nach. 

Das genialste an diesem Tag war sich die Stromschnellen in der Murg runtertreiben zu lassen...


----------



## knoflok (17. Februar 2005)

anfang leicht abgeneigt gegen diesen doch etwas aussergewöhnlichen fred, hab ichs mir mittlerweile mit nem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gemütlich gemacht... 

*wiegutdasicheinbadebin*


----------



## black soul (17. Februar 2005)

also als badenser und insbesondere karlsruher rauf-und-runter-fahrer muss ich doch auch mal mein senf dazu geben.
hab mich köstlich amüsiert über euch in dem fred. mit ner tüte chips und nem kaffa hat mir das den feierabend verschönert.
macht ruhig weiter, schee isses. 
und falls ich mal die ehre hab, einen der  meister des bikes und der worte am wattkopf zu treffen, werd ich von meinem radl steigen und ehrfurchtsvoll niederknieen um zu huldigen.
[schleimmodus aus]
gruss


----------



## Strider (17. Februar 2005)

Du erkennst mich an einer klappernden Judy Baujahr 99. 

Habt ihr übrigens mal den oben erwähnten Thread zur gemeinsamen fahrt nach wildbad gelesen? Da fallen euch die Chipstüten aus der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. Februar 2005)

Blood schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie bist du echt weich in der birne!
> was hat das ganze überhaupt mit schwabe nicht-schwabe zu tun?
> ich z.b. wohn erst seit wenigen monaten hier unten und komm aus ner ganz anderen ecke von deutschland. da wo es biketechnisch um einiges mehr abgeht wie in BW.
> ich glaube du solltest öfters nen helm beim biken aufsetzen!



soso der herr ist also Bayer
na da versteh ich jetzt aber alles.....dort vegetieren zu müssen hab ich bisher vermeiden können.

Ich versteh auch nicht wie man sich sooo dermaßen angemacht fühlen kann wenn man mal ein klein wenig ironisch auf ein thema antwortet. Und genau dies ist das problem..... ihr nehmt euch soooo überaus ernst und wichtig das ihr euch dabei dermaßen lächerlich macht   

aber eines muss man ihnen lassen   sie unterhalten mit ihren geistigen ergüssen ein ganzes Lokalforum   

geht einer von euch dann mit nem hut rum und sammelt geld für euer gekasper?... zuzutrauen wär es euch ja.

eL


----------



## Dan777 (17. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich überlege, aber komm nicht drauf was das sein könnte...




Morgen stelle ich Bilder ein.....


----------



## schwabenbiker (17. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> soso der herr ist also Bayer
> eL



Falsch, eL!
Zweimal raten darfst noch!

Übrigens: hab nix gegen Badener!


----------



## Rolf H. (17. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> demnächst meldet sich auch bestimmt der Biketreff Niefern mal wieder    (die kommen doch auch aus der Richtung ...)



Hallo Wooly ! 

Freut mich das du Sehnsucht nach dem Biketreff-Niefern hast . 

Niefern liegt übrigens in Baden und meine Schlafstatt liegt 4 KM entfernt in Württemberg .

Ich muss also jedesmal über die Grenze biken und kann euch sagen es gibt auf beiden Seiten meist nette und auch ein paar unsymbadische Zeitgenossen  !   

Bleibt mal alle locker und kommt mal zum Biketreff-Niefern ; da gibts nach jeder Tour auch anständig was zu trinken !

  Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Dan777 (17. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *Also liebe Leute: es gibt tatsächlich einen Downhill von der Hornisgrinde !!!*
> Und ca. 3 h benötigt man auch für ihn. Mehr sogar. Bernhard und ich haben ihn extra _für euch_ ausgekundschaftet.
> 
> Hier findet ihr die ganze Wahrheit über diesen saustarken Trail...
> ...


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

Hi Dan, dein Trail *muss* ein anderer sein - "unser" Trail war absolut, total, vollkommen, zur Gänze, komplett und überhaupt zugewachsen. Wie gesagt, 1,5 h geschoben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan777 (17. Februar 2005)

Hi fez,
werde im Frühjahr, wenn der Schnee weg ist wieder mitfahren. Mal sehen ob ich mir die Strecke dann merken kann


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dan, dein Trail *muss* ein anderer sein - "unser" Trail war absolut, total, vollkommen, zur Gänze, komplett und überhaupt zugewachsen. Wie gesagt, 1,5 h geschoben....



jetzt mal von nem völlig unbeteiligten - das kann schon der gleiche gewesen sein, denn so wie ich das sehe seid ihr den im sommer 2003 gefahren, und dan 2004..


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2005)

sorry wenn ich das Trailgeplauder noch ma kurz unterbreche hier  Bin halt etwas langsam und eben erst auf diesen Fred gestoßen worden.

Also ich bin ja zwar kein Schwabe, sondern Franke, treibe mich aber (in Ulm wohnhaft) natürlich im Sturgert-Forum rum. Wo auch sonst. Also richtich Multikulti. Dazu fahre ich sogar noch bergauf UND bergab. Waaahnsinn. Und wollte hier nur anbringen: hey, wir sind nicht alle so! bzw wir sind alle Brüder. Oder so. Na, Ihr versteht schon. Ich werd versuchen, das dort auch zu erklären.

Oder hat der crossi hier schon Beiträge gelöscht, die die Aufregung erklären könnten?? Ich hab keine gefunden. Aber selten einen Thread mit solch ausgeleiertem Lachmuskel verlassen.

(Ach ja, die Ulmer sind ja anscheinend auch Schwaben, und ich kenne keine Stadt, die sich in ihrer sinnstiftenden Legende von Ulmer Spatz so herrlich selbst verarscht. Also Hulmor gibts durchaus auch unter Schwaben...)

Jetzt dürft Ihr weiter über Trails reden. Ist eh schöner.


----------



## crossie (17. Februar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hat der crossi hier schon Beiträge gelöscht,...



neh, ich darf doch nur im "kindergarten" rumlöschen. hier hat jemand anderes das sagen  (bzw das nicht-sagen)

cheers
crossie

(ich hab ein kinderrad! darf ich jetzt auch bergauffahren?)


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal von nem völlig unbeteiligten - das kann schon der gleiche gewesen sein, denn so wie ich das sehe seid ihr den im sommer 2003 gefahren, und dan 2004..


 
>> möglicherweise haben sich ja größere geologisch-tektonische Veränderungen ergeben von denen ich nichts mitbekommen habe - aber zumindest 2003 lag der Schurmsee noch über Schönmünzach und nicht über Baden-Baden...


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> möglicherweise haben sich ja größere geologisch-tektonische Veränderungen blabla bla ....


Ok, ich melde mich als erster Freiwilliger.

Wenn Dans Bruder ihn mal wieder auf die Tour von der Grinde nach Baden-Baden mitnimmt, bin ich dabei.   

@dan: Ist es dein großer oder kleiner Bruder?


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hat der crossi hier schon Beiträge gelöscht, die die Aufregung erklären könnten??


 
Nee, nee, da ist nix gelöscht, das war ein plötzlich aufloderndes Buschfeuer...

El macht einen kleinen Scherz mit Zielrichtung auf den Beitrag von Dan777 (3 h Downhill von der Hornisgrinde und soweiter)  - und auf einmal schägt eine empörte Woge von schwäbischen JungDDDler auf ihn ein.    

Selbst Croissant lässt sich dazu verleiten die angeblich angegriffenen DDD-Ehre zu retten. 

Wooly latürnich mittenrein ins Getümmel, Ehrensache...


----------



## crossie (17. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Selbst Croissant lässt sich dazu verleiten die angeblich angegriffenen DDD-Ehre zu retten.
> ...



 naja... muss sagen ich hab mir das jetz noch ma von anfang an durchgelesen  und ...hehehe... ach, egal. 

die beiträge vom eL haben mich ja dann doch bisschen auf die palme gebracht. inzwischen lach ich drüber!

cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @dan: Ist es dein großer oder kleiner Bruder?


 
Falls es der große Bruder ist, sei vorsichtig - der wirft mit Sand !!!


----------



## Triple F (17. Februar 2005)

Servus!!



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hat der crossi hier schon Beiträge gelöscht, die die Aufregung erklären könnten?? Ich hab keine gefunden. Aber selten einen Thread mit solch ausgeleiertem Lachmuskel verlassen.



Na also, wieder einer mehr! Spread the Northern-Lights groove!



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> (Ach ja, die Ulmer sind ja anscheinend auch Schwaben, und ich kenne keine Stadt, die sich in ihrer sinnstiftenden Legende von Ulmer Spatz so herrlich selbst verarscht. Also Hulmor gibts durchaus auch unter Schwaben...)
> Jetzt dürft Ihr weiter über Trails reden. Ist eh schöner.



Evtl. hatte Norhern-Lights-Aussenposten OST trailrider79 schon damals schon erste Sensibilisierungs-Maßnahmen eingeleitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

an *Bansheescream* gerichtet: Du hast ja nach dem Turmberg gefragt. Falls Dich Dein Schicksal also irgendwann auf den Turmberg leiten sollte - das hier  ist zwar zugegebenermaßen kurz und bringt bei weitem nicht so viel Ruhm wie Bender`s Sender, macht aber trotzdem Spass.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Dan777 (17. Februar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich melde mich als erster Freiwilliger.
> 
> Wenn Dans Bruder ihn mal wieder auf die Tour von der Grinde nach Baden-Baden mitnimmt, bin ich dabei.
> 
> @dan: Ist es dein großer oder kleiner Bruder?




Ist mein kleiner Bruder   Ist 6 Jahre jünger. 
Er fährt das Scott Octane DH und das San Andreas. Von ihm habe ich das Steppenwolf
Ich sags dann wenn es wieder so weit ist


----------



## eL (18. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> die beiträge vom eL haben mich ja dann doch bisschen auf die palme gebracht.
> cheers
> crossie



wieso das denn??
dabei bin ich doch so sensibel einfühlsam und überlegt bei meiner wortwahl.

am ende heißt es dann wieder eL wäre schuld


----------



## Triple F (18. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Dich Dein Schicksal also irgendwann auf den Turmberg leiten sollte - das hier  ist zwar zugegebenermaßen kurz und bringt bei weitem nicht so viel Ruhm wie Bender`s Sender, macht aber trotzdem Spass.



Vor allem würde ich gern wissen, was davon noch steht   ?


----------



## Wooly (18. Februar 2005)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt mal alle locker und kommt mal zum Biketreff-Niefern ; da gibts nach jeder Tour auch anständig was zu trinken !



echt professionelle Photomontage muß ich echt sagen, man sieht es ja fast gar nicht    

(nursoeinbißchenalsovielleichfälltesdemeinoderandernendanndochaberwiegesagtsuperLeistungundsodimachstdasbestimmtberuflichstimmts ...)


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2005)

klicken - lesen - aha sagen


----------



## Triple F (18. Februar 2005)

Falls du mich meinst...


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> klicken - lesen - aha sagen



... dann ist mir das :...


			
				singletrailz.de schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was ihr hier unten bewundern dürft ist mittlerweile Geschichte



... schon klar! Aber weil du´s noch anpreißt  ..?!
Oder steht der Elbentrail noch? Dachte, der wäre schon Preßspan   ..


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2005)

Elbentrail steht noch


----------



## knoflok (19. Februar 2005)

... 
wir hatten es im criti davon... hier ab post #121 geht der bansheescream gaaanz wild los... was da für ausdrücke fallen... da hab ich mir grad nochmal son zäpfle und ne tüte chips geholt, und mir weiterhin das lachen nicht verkneifen können... da wird sich gaaanz doll unter die arme gegriffen in dem forum (à la: DU hast ja gar nichts gemacht - die anderen waren ganz arg böse...) 

wie siehts aus... ? habt ihr ostersonntag schon was vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (20. Februar 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn man mit el fahren geht, sollte man auch besser eine sonnenbrille tragen, da ansonsten das augenlicht durch die doch farbenprächtige wahl der kleidung leicht geblendet werden könnte. was mir so zugetragen wurde.



  Kann ich bestätigen !   Siehe Pic .

 Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## carmin (20. Februar 2005)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich bestätigen !   Siehe Pic .


ohmannIhrmachtmirEureVerteidigungechtschwer 

Grüße nach Pfkarabad
(oder hat hier jemand sein Silbenrätsel nicht korrekt gelöst?)


----------



## GiantReignrider (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe die ganze Sache hier nochmal überdacht und nachgelesen und muß einräumen, dass ich vielleicht auch nicht ganz unschuldig bin.

DAHER MÖCHTE ICH MICH BEI ALLEN DENEN ICH ZU NAHE ODER AUF DEN SCHLIPS GETRETEN BIN ENTSCHULDIGEN.

WENN JEMAND NOCH ETWAS ZU DER GANZEN SACHE MIR ZU SAGEN HAT DANN WÜRDE ICH DAS GERNE BEI EINEM BIERCHEN PERSÖNLICH BESPRECHEN OHNE ÜBLE ABSICHTEN. ICH DENKE PERSÖNLICH GEHT ES BESSER ICH LERNE EUCH AUS EINER ANDEREN PERSPEKTIVE KENNEN UND IHR MICH!!!! 

Ist das so in Ordnung für euch?? Wird diese Entschuldigung angenommen??

MfG Bansheescream


----------



## GiantReignrider (20. Februar 2005)

P.S. Das Bierchen gebe ich auch gerne aus, aber keinen Sturztrunk oder Pressbetankung!


----------



## schwabenbiker (20. Februar 2005)

Ich möchte mich meinem Vorposter anschließen und mich für meine harte Ausdrucksweise *entschuldigen* !!! Hab da etwas vorschnell reagiert!  

Ich will mit niemandem Streit,also sorry!  

Hoffe wir kriegen die Sache geregelt!

schwabenbiker


----------



## Triple F (20. Februar 2005)

Na da würde ich sagen, dass wir uns mal alle in Freiburg oder in der Pfalz treffen sollen   ! Oder mal in BWB / Todtnau, wenn es wärmer wird   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (20. Februar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich habe die ganze Sache hier nochmal überdacht und nachgelesen und muß einräumen, dass ich vielleicht auch nicht ganz unschuldig bin.
> 
> ...





> ch möchte mich meinem Vorposter anschließen und mich für meine harte Ausdrucksweise entschuldigen !!! Hab da etwas vorschnell reagiert!



grössten respekt jungs, jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt auf reaktionen.  
  das ist die beste lösung, eigentlich lieben wir alle doch diesen sport.


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2005)

Alter Schwede wird das kuschelig hier .... kann jemand kurz mal nen Link zum letzten großen Entschuldigungs-Fred posten, dann müssen wir das nicht alles nochmal wiederholen .... nix für ungut ...


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> .... kann jemand kurz mal nen Link zum letzten großen Entschuldigungs-Fred posten, dann müssen wir das nicht alles nochmal wiederholen ....



ahhhhh hier ....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1711007&postcount=199

ich möchte mich übrigens auch ganz arg entschuldigen und meine tiefste Zerknischtheit demütigst ausdrücken, auf das wir uns alle bald wieder in die Arme nehmen, drücken herzen und zusammenkuscheln könne, wollte schon lange mal sagen wie toll ich das finde wie hier diese herzlichkeit immer mehr zwischen den Fraktionen wie eine sanfte Blume hervorspriesst und hoffe ihr habt mich auch wenn ich manchmal ein wenig über die Stränge geschlagen habe trotzdem noch genauso lieb wie ich euch alle hier im Schwarzwald, Schwabenland, Deutschland, Europa und überhaupt auf der ganzen Welt habe ist einfach toll und dieser Forumsspirit ist einfach total super mir wird ganz warm ums Herz wenn ich das alles lese !!!!!


----------



## eL (20. Februar 2005)

Der rolfH bekommt jetzt aber derbe ärger mit dem ESK-zeugwart wegen seiner verfälschung von ESKgut auf bildern. pink hätt es ja nun nicht sein müssen   
tja photoshop schützt vor strafe nicht!!!

für was wollt ihr schwabe euch denn entschuldigen?? 
dafür das ihr hier faxen gemacht habt und allen mitlesern den tag versüßt ??

seid froh das wir euch nicht mit unserem kleingeld von der letzten polenreise beschmissen haben.

schön tach noch

eL


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> tja photoshop schützt vor strafe nicht!!!



Corel Draw el ... Corel Draw ... mal sehen wann er mal wieder eine Photo von der netten Bedienung (Gabi ??) postet, mit montierten Brüsten in 84 DD+ ...


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Februar 2005)

jaja el   und so...

wenn das fotoalbum ja funktionieren würde wüsste ich ja was  ich jetz posten würde...

ach und gut dass du nochmal den link zur letzten entschuldigungsaktion gepostet hast wooly, denn ich muss unbedingt noch klarstellen, dass der 80er jahre jane fonda anzug ebenfalls eine verwechslung ist. sollte jedem auffallen, der meine fernöstlichen wurzeln kennt:


----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2005)

...so jetzt sollte der Stefan sich aber mal schleunigst bei der Bedienung im Criti entschuldigen weil er, als er einen "Beischlafsalat" bestellt hat, sie ganz aus der Fassung brachte und rot anlief.

....und der rolf weil er immer nur Möpse, Bier und andere Jugendschädigende Dinge ablichtet.

...und der eL bei allen schlittenfahrenden Kinder in der Pfalz die er gestern von der Bahn geschubst hat.

...ja und der Rest natürlich auch



-_-


----------



## Flugrost (21. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ....und der rolf weil er immer nur Möpse, Bier und andere *jugendschädigende* Dinge ablichtet.


*   ?   *


----------

